# 7th SFG(A): Jesse G. Clowers KIA Afghanistan



## Boondocksaint375 (Aug 14, 2007)

FORT BRAGG, N.C. (USASOC News Service, August 13, 2007) — An Army Special Forces Soldier died August 12 of wounds sustained when his High-Mobility Multipurpose Wheeled Vehicle struck an enemy Improvised Explosive Device northeast of Forward Operating Base Khogyani, Nangarhar Province, Afghanistan.

More...


----------



## JustAnotherJ (Aug 14, 2007)

God bless you brother


----------



## AWP (Aug 14, 2007)

Blue Skies.


----------



## 0699 (Aug 14, 2007)

RIP Warrior.


----------



## Gypsy (Aug 14, 2007)

Rest in Peace Warrior...


----------



## LibraryLady (Aug 14, 2007)

RIP SSG Clowers

Prayers out to your family and brothers in arms

LL


----------



## Jacobman (Aug 15, 2007)

RIP and thank you.


----------



## EATIII (Aug 15, 2007)

R.I.P. Warrior


----------



## Mikko1208 (Aug 15, 2007)

Rest In Peace


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 15, 2007)

RIP.


----------

